# The Icon of the Revolution



## Stormcat (Jan 13, 2016)

Taken from TV Tropes:



> Whenever a revolution is taking place, when people rebel against an authority, certain motifs often come to be associated with the uprisings. This can take the form of many things such as gestures, songs, objects, figureheads, phrases or even landmarks. Basically anything that can be used to symbolize a societal/political upheaval. The nature of the Icon of Rebellion means that it frequently becomes memetic among supporters of the rebellion.



My rebels are out there fighting, but to my critical eye, they seem disorganized. They need some kind of unifying motif, a symbol. Problem is, I can't seem to decide on one. I can't write music, most gestures have been taken, and I can't draw. What's a good symbol for folks rebelling against a theocracy?


----------



## Riptide (Jan 13, 2016)

A person is easy. Take for example Hunger Games. She has practically them all. Music, figurehead, finger gesture and the item. It's easy. Make it have meaning to the drive. A broken Teddy bear with a tragic back story. The leader.


----------



## Stormcat (Jan 13, 2016)

Can't write music and most gestures are already taken or obscene.

The figure responsible for leading the revolution is a character shrouded in mystery. A mysterious figure, no one knows their name, age, race, or even gender. How can I develop this mysterious assassin?


----------



## aj47 (Jan 13, 2016)

Have a look-see at _The Moon is a Harsh Mistress_ by Robert A. Heinlein.  See how he handles it.  Not saying to copy, but it could serve as a springboard.


----------



## bazz cargo (Jan 13, 2016)

V for Vendetta? 

Freedom hats? Freebird? 

I think one of the armed forces has a snake, with a motto, 'Don't Tread On Me.'

How about the skunk? Oh God, now I'm going to have to write about the freedom skunk.

Hopefully I have sparked a better idea.

Good luck
BC


----------



## Stormcat (Jan 13, 2016)

bazz cargo said:


> V for Vendetta?
> 
> Freedom hats? Freebird?
> 
> ...



Nope, all of those have been done before and I'm looking for something new. Except for Freedom Skunk. I'll let you keep that one


----------



## thewritepursuit (Jan 13, 2016)

With a mystery force behind it all, the way to go would usually be to play on the "it could be anyone" motif. With that idea, it transitions into the "If it could be anyone, why can't it be everyone?" type uniting feeling. The goal would be to transfer the support for this one figure into the rallying cry for the whole collective. So maybe they start out doing it all "for" this figure because he's the one calling for them to fight, but eventually turn into doing it for themselves because it's the right thing to do (maybe the figure falls from grace through actions of the opposing forces, but it doesn't work to quell the rebellion).


----------



## Riptide (Jan 14, 2016)

Like with most the public will hand the figure a nickname. Or the figure could do it themselves. Gestures can be anything too. I'm sure you can even look it up. It can't be difficult though or it won't be understood. Like an between the middle and index finger. An act maybe, like a tattoo or piercing. Fist up against the forehead which then sweeps outward. An animal for the image. Of course it's your piece so you need something that fits your people.


----------



## aj47 (Jan 14, 2016)

How about an octagon with something in the middle.  The octagon could represent "stop the tyranny" or whatever or it could symbolize the 8 directions or some other 8-ness in your story.   Maybe a flame in the middle or an 8-pointed star/compass rose, or well, you figure it out.  It's your story.


----------



## Stormcat (Jan 14, 2016)

astroannie said:


> How about an octagon with something in the middle.  The octagon could represent "stop the tyranny" or whatever or it could symbolize the 8 directions or some other 8-ness in your story.   Maybe a flame in the middle or an 8-pointed star/compass rose, or well, you figure it out.  It's your story.



Too similar to the bad guy's logo, which is a circle pierced by four crosses.


----------



## aj47 (Jan 14, 2016)

I dunno that it's too similar. Especially if it weren't black and white.


----------



## Stormcat (Jan 14, 2016)

Circles and Octagons are too similar for me to use.


----------



## Riptide (Jan 14, 2016)

Then use a triangle.


----------



## Stormcat (Jan 14, 2016)

Riptide said:


> Then use a triangle.




I'd prefer a more Organic shape. Something that flows, completely unlike the firm... whatever that symbol for the bad guys is called.


----------



## bazz cargo (Jan 14, 2016)

Howe about a square version on the yin yang symbol?


----------



## aj47 (Jan 14, 2016)

My two bits on the square yin/yang.


----------



## Stormcat (Jan 14, 2016)

I don't think the square yin-yang will work. This isn't a story set in the modern era, it's set in the victorian era and that square just looks too computerized.


----------



## Ariel (Jan 14, 2016)

How about a tree?  It's organic and people have used them forever.

You're not going to be happy with any suggestions we make because you already have a rough idea of what you want.  You're holding back because you think it's stupid/corny/whatever.  Just go with your rough idea.  This dithering about is holding you back from your story.  You have a character and a rough plot that should get you going.


----------



## PiP (Jan 15, 2016)

> I don't think the square yin-yang will work. This isn't a story set in the modern era, it's set in the victorian era and that square just looks too computerized.



I completely agree.

In 1974 the Portuguese had a bloodless revolution called the Carnation Revolution. Read more here

The Red Poppy is  used to commemorate military who perish in war and have become the icon of Remembrance Sunday. Read more here 

One became the icon of a bloodless revolution the other was born of blood.

A flower could work well for a story set in Victorian times although it would need, in my opinion, to be readily available to all classes. Or if not something in nature that was...

Or you have the symbol of Diablo. Google images for symbol of diablo. It is a hand gesture


----------



## Stormcat (Jan 15, 2016)

amsawtell said:


> How about a tree?  It's organic and people have used them forever.
> 
> You're not going to be happy with any suggestions we make because you already have a rough idea of what you want.  You're holding back because you think it's stupid/corny/whatever.  Just go with your rough idea.  This dithering about is holding you back from your story.  You have a character and a rough plot that should get you going.




Actually, I don't know what I want, I only know what I don't. I have no "rough idea" for this symbol, so I need all the help I can get to figure one out!


----------



## Ariel (Jan 15, 2016)

Then give us a better idea of what you don't want.  It'd be a lot easier to give you ideas if you gave us an idea of where to start.


----------



## Stormcat (Jan 16, 2016)

amsawtell said:


> Then give us a better idea of what you don't want.  It'd be a lot easier to give you ideas if you gave us an idea of where to start.




Okay then. Let me list out the things I'm NOT looking for:

-An overly complicated design
-Anything already in use such as a heart or the peace sign 
-Anything Pixelated, this is a psuedo-victorian vibe I'm going for here
-Anything multicolored, one color only! I haven't decided which color to use, but I'll only use one.
-Alchemy symbols. The Bad guy's symbol is an alchemy symbol meaning "Purification by burning" and I don't want to use two alchemy symbols.
-"Magic" symbols. Remember, this is a band of rational secularists, they have no need for magics.
-Anything too geometric. I mentioned earlier I wanted an Organic shape. 
-A human face or other body part in any gesture (At least not for the emblem, I may develop a secret salute later)
-A bird, The Hunger Games already has a bird emblem. Other animals are welcome though.


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord (Jan 16, 2016)

Maybe a snake, for nonconformity or secularism. It could be a purple snake for creativity and independence, or a red snake for action and courage, depending on what this rebellion is like.


----------



## Stormcat (Jan 16, 2016)

ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord said:


> Maybe a snake, for nonconformity or secularism. It could be a purple snake for creativity and independence, or a red snake for action and courage, depending on what this rebellion is like.


Given your username, I can't help think of the serpent in The garden of Eden. Sure it stopped the first man and woman from being eternal playthings of God, but on the other hand, too many negative connoations. The USA is still has a christian majority. If I want to sell this book, I may need a less biblical reference.


----------

